# I need marriage adivce



## luckygaming242 (7 mo ago)

Good Morning looking for advice

I've been married to my one and only wife of 7 years now {before marriage we was together for 5 years} and we have 4 kids together.

Recently some events transpire and some truth was reveal.

That a guy that I had suspected of sleeping with my wife for a long time {which she has denied until now, in which we have apartments and 4 kids together} who she said at first was her cousin

She explained to me that 4 years before we was married when we had an argument and broke up, and with that with no conversation no planning they had sex one time which she then called me back after 2 days and we got back together

I worked along with this guy after we got married. I could of feel weird energy everytime I work around this guy
I ask her 3 times if she had any dealings with this guy and she denied it

The fourth time I threatened my wife with divorce papers if anything ever came back to me and that's when she said the truth
After 11 years, she said that she wanted to tell me before we got married but she thought I would of left her by the Altar

She invited this guy to our wedding.

I strongly believe that she had sex with this guy more then once

I hate lies
I am ready to end this marriage and go broke just to have a peace of mind

I think that my first child might not be mine 

I won't jump to Conclusions and end my marriage off comments 
So be Real and open


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Your wife is a liar. It was far more than once.
Believe nothing she says.

DNA test your children. Take your wife to get a polygraph. If she refuses, have the divorce papers ready. ReAdy. Right then.

Go nuclear and blow up her world. Don’t do this without planning and having divorce papers ready to hand her. Give her two choices: polygraph or divorce. You’ll get a parking lot confession and then, armed with some facts, can determine if you want to stay with a liar and a cheat.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

luckygaming242 said:


> Good Morning looking for advice
> 
> I've been married to my one and only wife of 7 years now {before marriage we was together for 5 years} and we have 4 kids together.
> 
> ...


People should be able to end their marriage for any reason. Heck, they don't even really need a reason. Does your country allow that though? 

For some, this issue may be fixable. For others, the marriage would be over. Both choices are fine. 

I would suggest giving marriage counseling a shot first, though. Most people should before just ending a marriage and breaking upna family, IMO. You have kids so one way or another you will be in each other's lives. If you do decide to divorce, marriage counselors can also help with that transition. A good marriage counselor is key though.

If you believe any of your children are not yours, can you do DNA tests? It's an easy way to put that question to rest.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

bobert said:


> People should be able to end their marriage for any reason. Heck, they don't even really need a reason. Does your country allow that though?
> 
> For some, this issue may be fixable. For others, the marriage would be over. Both choices are fine.
> 
> ...


Divorce is on the increase in the Bahamas (where the op resides). 
He can go to court and claim adultery and if he can prove that one or more of the children isn’t his there’s nothing his cheating wife can do about it.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I would tell your wife, that you will test each of your children and if it comes to find out that they are not yours that you will expose her to everyone.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Poor kids 😔


----------



## Asterix (May 16, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Poor kids 😔


Yeah. The sad reality is that when a person cheats in a marriage, they don't just cheat on their partners, but they cheat on the whole family and deprive their children of a two parent household and possibly a stable environment to grow in.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

You need to do some stealth digging and find out the extent/truth.
I agree with you, you don't divorce on a 'probably' or a 'likely, but you want near certainty.

Do some digging and if you find more solid evidence, challenge her to a lie detector test.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

luckygaming242 said:


> Good Morning looking for advice
> 
> I've been married to my one and only wife of 7 years now {before marriage we was together for 5 years} and we have 4 kids together.
> 
> ...


dna test all your kids.
Your wife is a blatant liar! Is that who you want to be with?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

So has your wife been a good wife all this time, or might this be a case where you’re wanting a way out and suddenly found an excuse?

Have you met someone else? Just generally unhappy?

Tell us more about how this suddenly came about. Or has she been an altogether awesome wife most of the marriage. If she’s had zero contact with him for 13 years then you just live in a small town. Let’s hear more.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DNA kids, polygraph wife. She had the audacity to invite this guy to your wedding?! And let you work with him!? Damn dude!!!!

I told my wife along time ago she better not allow me to unknowingly chat up a past partner or have any sort of relationship with some dude she had sex with without notifying me or we were done.


----------

